

Modern IE - babuskov
http://modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools

======
babuskov
Forget about IE. I was amazed that you can get free testing licenses for all
versions of Windows. And being able to legally run them on my Linux via
VirtualBox.

I only have one OEM Windows XP, but need to test IE6-11. Sice there is not way
to run them at the same time, I always had to ask my friends to test. Finally
I can do it myself.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Kinda confusing page, the font is unreadable and took me a while to figure it
out what it's all about.

TL;DR on the bottom you can download Virtualbox and Parallels VMs to test IE7
thru 11.

~~~
cben
The easy way to use those is
[https://github.com/xdissent/ievms](https://github.com/xdissent/ievms)

------
devx
"Modern" IE that doesn't support WebRTC, HSTS, and the most behind in
supporting HTML5 features [1]. If that's "modern", I'd hate to see how their
"non-modern" products look.

[1] -
[http://html5test.com/results/desktop.html](http://html5test.com/results/desktop.html)

~~~
sp332
Not many sites use HSTS yet. IE says they'll support it in the next version
anyway. For everything else you mentioned, they're right on par with Safari,
which is not bad.

